# Conseil iPad mini ou 4



## stwing (7 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,Je souhaiterai acquérir un iPad, j hésite entre le 4 retina ou le mini.
J aurai principalement un usage de navigation sur internet, de lecture et de traitement de texte (pages). Je suis tenté par un mini du fait de son faible poids pratique pour la lecture mais je me demande si cela ne va pas être petit pour du traitement de texte ? Qu en pensez vous ?
Merci


----------



## Lauange (7 Novembre 2012)

Hello

Je prendrai le 4 si j'étais à ta place.


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2012)

A mon sens, le 4 représente l'avenir et le mini a une architecture vieillissante.


----------



## BlueVelvet (7 Novembre 2012)

Si le traitement de texte est important pour toi (prise de note continue), il est clair que le «grand» iPad s'impose.

Si ce doit être un usage fréquent, n'oublie pas le MacBook Air 11'  L'iPad 4 + un bon étui qui le protège bien = facilement 1kg, soit le poids du MBA...

Sinon me suis offert le mini, c'est le pied ce truc! Compact, bon écran (quoiqu'en disent les pro-Retina), un poids épatant... Pour des notes à l'arrache de temps à autre, pas de prob. N'ai pas encore essayé de prendre des notes un peu prolongées, genre pendant une séance, je testerai...


----------



## stwing (8 Novembre 2012)

Il s'agirait pour moi d utiliser l iPad comme traitement de texte d appoint genre bosser dans le train. Sinon je pense m en servir principalement pour consulter des sites internet.


----------



## leo39 (9 Novembre 2012)

Salut, 
je suis possesseur depuis 3 jours maintenant d'un Ipad mini, ayant eu auparavant un Ipad 2, je ne peux que te conseiller le mini pour ton utilisation, les films dans le train, les prises de notes, et le surf sur internet. Il est tout petit, (très) beau avec un (très) bel écran, et pour avoir un retina sur mon iphone je peux te dire que la difference n'est pas aussi importante que les gens veulent bien te le faire croire. 
Pour ce qui est de la prise de note, je constate depuis deux jours que la petitesse des touches qui m'a un instant fait peur n'est nullement un problème pour taper, même très rapidement. Je fais de la prise de note lors d'interviews ou de discutions, je peux te dire que je n'ai aucun problème. 
Bref, c'est vraiment une sacrée belle bestiole cet Ipad Mini, moi j'en suis ravi


----------



## MrFred1379 (9 Novembre 2012)

POur moi ,non pour ma femme se sera un ipad mini ,pour tout les raisons que le message précèdent a cité.


----------



## stwing (11 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses je vais peut être me laisser tenter par le mini.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis un amateur lecture, j'ai un kindle paperwhite.
Donc question pour ceux qui ont déjà un ipad mini.
Me demandais si le confort de lectures prolongées était envisageable avec un ipad mini.
et aussi si il y avait des facilités dans les outils de lecture, genre : peut on surligner un passage dans le texte, peut on surligner un mot et accéder directement à un dictionnaire et une traduction en ligne direct sans quitter sa lecture.
Aussi quels sont le formats d'ebook acceptés par l'ipad mini?

Merci pour vos reponses


----------



## Lauange (17 Novembre 2012)

Tox a dit:


> A mon sens, le 4 représente l'avenir et le mini a une architecture vieillissante.



Oui, je pense que son obsolescence est déjà programm&#279;e. Il sera intéressant avec un &#279;cran retina ( dans 6 mois)


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2012)

tchetche a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis un amateur lecture, j'ai un kindle paperwhite.
> Donc question pour ceux qui ont déjà un ipad mini.
> ...




L'ipad mini est...un ipad, donc :
- il dispose des mêmes applications de lecture qui permettent annotations, surlignage, synchronisation avec des liseuses, traduction, etc. Kindle, Kobo, etc ont produit des applications bien foutues.
- il a la même contrainte vis à vis de la fatigue visuelle -> perso, je préfère nettement les liseuses classiques.

L'ipad mini est...mini  donc il est nettement plus agréable de lire dessus car le poids n'est (presque) plus un frein par rapport à une tablette classique.

Perso, j'ai un kobo classique sans éclairage. Aucune fatigue visuelle, très léger, etc. Je lis dessus et synchronise (donc je retrouve la page laissée) pour pouvoir continuer si nécessaire sur l'ipad mini, lorsque j'ai un éclairage pas terrible. Et vice versa.

Si tu as un paperwhite, le mini ne t'apportera peut-être pas grand chose sur l'aspect lecture strictement.


----------



## Tuncurry (17 Novembre 2012)

stwing a dit:


> Bonjour,Je souhaiterai acquérir un iPad, j hésite entre le 4 retina ou le mini.



S'il s'agit de rester chez soi, l'ipad 4 est parfait. Pour écrire, c'est meme conseillé, et encore, je vois pas comment on se passe d'un ordi sur du traitement de texte un peu élaboré pour le moment.
S'il s'agit de le transporter à l'extérieur, ipad mini est plus pratique.
Pour le reste des utilisations, c'est kif kif ou comme tu veux. Dans un cas l'écran est mieux défini, mais plus lourd, dans l'autre il est plus petit et moins encombrant.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2012)

yvos a dit:


> L'ipad mini est...un ipad, donc :
> - il dispose des mêmes applications de lecture qui permettent annotations, surlignage, synchronisation avec des liseuses, traduction, etc. Kindle, Kobo, etc ont produit des applications bien foutues.
> - il a la même contrainte vis à vis de la fatigue visuelle -> perso, je préfère nettement les liseuses classiques.
> 
> ...




Merci Beaucoup je crois que je vais continuer sur le Kindle paperwhite


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2012)

tchetche a dit:


> Merci Beaucoup je crois que je vais continuer sur le Kindle paperwhite



Yep.

Maintenant que tu es équipé, pas d'intérêt à changer si c'est pour lire.


----------

